# انت الهي الحبيب



## الياس دكور (20 يناير 2007)

انت الهي الحبيب 




انت الهي الحبيب    انت الاله  العجيب

قد  فديتني ربي        بموتك  على  الصليب




قد احرقني  ذنبي         واضرم جسدي باللهيب

 لولا مجيئك ربي              كانت النار جسدي تذيب




انت يسوعي  انت  ربي          انت مخلصي وكل  حبي

انت  هو  نور  دربي              اعبدك اسجد لك يا ربي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

[COLOR="Reانى بدونك لا شئ     انى بدون حبك لا أستطيع فعل شئ

انت قوتى انت صخرتى واذا ابتعدت عنك ضاع منى كل شئ

فى الشدة تعزينى فى الضعف تقوينى وانا بقربك امتلكت كل شئ


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

اية الجمال دة ربنا يقويك
وتكتب كمان وكمان


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وتزدنا بالكلمات الجميله دى:yaka:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك صلى لاجلى :yaka:


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2007)

كلمات للصلاه جميله جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

